# Tragedy Close to Home



## Killah22 (Jan 14, 2006)

My friend who I have known ever since middle school; she had called me yesterday, and was like, Killah have you heard? And I was like heard what? She was like her mother was all over the news. Her body was found beaten and strangled in South Philadelphia on January 10th. She was murdered and they haven't found the killer. It was all over the news paper and tv; I told her that I didn't hear because I don't watch the news or read the papers, which I don't.

I was speechless after that because me and my friend had just talked last week; we was just talking about both of our mom's because they both are on drugs and prostitute. Plus, her and her mom didn't have a good relationship like that, so that just tops the pudding.

Now, I'm thinking about my mother because she is out there on the streets somewhere. I have two sisters on my mother's side and we all was raised by my grandmother because my mom have been on drugs like forever. I try and talk to her all the time but she doesn't listen; she says that she's grown. Now my friend is giving me advice in reference to my mother of the things she wish she could have said to her mother. She told me to talk to my mom, I said that I have to find her first.

My mom was doing good at first, by going to rehab, then she comes around the same neighborhood everytime, and the ones that are supposedly suppose to be her friend brings her down and get her into that same dangerous, bad routine. I always told her to get herself together, before her body be found in a lot somewhere. Now, that happened to my friend's mom.

I'm just out of words because I don't know what to say or do. My friend said if her mother was going to die, she wish that she had died from a drug overdose, instead of someone killing her. Because who wants anyone to die like that. There have never been a murder in her family before and I'm sorry that it had to be her mom.

Death have never really before hit close to home, with people that I love, so I don't really know what to say and do for her. I showed my sympathy and said sorry; I'm thinking about calling her, but I think I should just give her some space. I just have so much on my mind at this point. I asked my uncles if they have seen their sister (my mother), they said like 2 weeks ago. Now, I'm going to have to put in a missing person's report.

The last time I saw her was several weeks ago, when I was down my grandmother's house. I said just picked up my little sister and son from school, and who do I see under the brigde......yeah, my mother. I made her get into the car, and took her to my grandmother (her mother) we all talked to her, but later she still left anyway. I hate to say it, but she's living a dangerous life too........and in a situation like all this.......what do you do?

Sorry, to go on and on, I just have so much on my mind about my friend and my mother.


----------



## katisha (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh my god, that is so tragic and I have no idea what to say, I just hope that your mother is safe somewhere and that you get to see her soon and talk to her...

Your poor friend, how horrible to have to hear about that happening to your own mother...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't know what to say either, except how sorry I am that this happened to your friend and that your mother lives this life. My grandmother was the same way and disappeared one day. My great aunt raised my father. We all think she was probably killed, however I never knew her, just of her, so there is no pain for me there. You probably have a feeling of helplessness, but she is the one who needs to want to change her life around. I'll pray for you.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 14, 2006)

im so sorry to hear that, that must be a really hard thing to go through not knowing what to do. your mother will def be in my prayers. i hope everything turns out just fine just pray:icon_love


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes, thankyou all for your sympathy. I pray that all is well with my mother and she turns up ok. I agree, that no matter what I do and say to my mother, she has to want to help herself, so I can't stress myself out too much. Because that's just the lifestyle she chooses to live. I just got off the phone with my friend, she called me. She said that her mother's funeral is this Friday coming up.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry that happened. What a tragedy! I hope you find your mom soon and can talk some sense into her. You, your friend, and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers. I really feel for you, honey!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your friends mother as well as what is going on with your own mother. I would say try to be there for your friend as best you can because she will need someone. As far as your mother is concerned, if I were in your place, I would never give up on her. I would keep letting her know that she is loved and that she needs to get her life together because her life IS valuable. Keep praying and be dilligent. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. A lot of my friends are in NA, and a lot of them lived on streets and/or were prostitutes to support their habits when they were in the throes of addiction. You cant make someone stop, they have to want it. I had to go to an outpatient program awhile back this year, and I got to be pretty chummy with them, we all wanted to get help, and surprisingly, all were addicted to similar stuff. One of them relapsed and died, and I was crying so much I had to leave work. When I go to a meeting, sometimes I wonder, who is going to disappear or die today. I know people with like 30 years clean, and some people went to rehab at least 3 times, until you can figure out what is wrong inside, you cant stop.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 14, 2006)

I feel so bad for you and I am so sorry! That is heartbreaking to hear the news about your friend's mother. I hope and pray that some type of resolution will come from all of this and that some way your mom will see the light and realize that she is destroying her life.


----------



## Liz (Jan 14, 2006)

oh no.... i'm so sorry to hear this! i hope they find the person and i hope your mom is safe too.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 14, 2006)

its so sad..

i dont know what to say

ill pray for your and your friend's family


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, I hope that wherever my mother is, I hope she heard the story and get her act together, so she won't be the next to end up on the 5 o'clock news. Life is too short, I don't and never will understand why she chose to live the life that she's living. When I hear any new news, and hear from my mom, I'll be sure to keep yall posted. Bye.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well.......I'm really relieved, my mother came around to my grandmother's house; she's ok. She had went to a hospital for a while. She heard about my friend's mother. She's still are on the streets though...I asked her where do she be staying at, she said over her friend's house right now, even though those people she call her friends are not her friends. But, I sat her down and talked to her; I told her how I was very worried and concerned about her, which I was. How I don't want her to get hurt or killed, and to get herself together. She said she understood, hopefully she really does understand because life is too short and she isn't getting any younger. I gave her a big hug and told her how much I loved her, and to just be safe.

My friend's mom funeral is tomorrow......I hate funerals.....I'll keep you all updated though. Bye.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 19, 2006)

My father is in a similar situation except he lives out of state. Sadly, it is a situation they have to want to get out of themselves. You can't help but continue to try to help her out of care and concern. I really hope things turn around for her.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that about your father eightthirty.....yeah, they have to want to help themselves. The only thing that I can continue to do for my mother is give her advice, let her know that I am there for her, that I love her and care for her well-being. Because in the past my family used to get a 3O2 on her (that's when a family member get a dr's note, stating that she's not able to care for herself, and then you call the police and they excort her to the hospital.) My family used to do that years ago, but it's just no use. After a while, she can sign herself out and back to doing the same thing. At times when I try to talk to her and giving her advice, sometimes she acts as if I am an enemy and that I am trying to argue with her.

I say that I am only doing and saying this because I love you, so that is why I rather talk instead of keep quiet. Because I could live with myself knowing that as least I had tried to help my mother, even though she didn't succeed with helping herself. Yeah, I do hope things get better for her, but unfortunately, it's her call.


----------



## iloveparis (Jan 19, 2006)

You are a good daughter, killah...I'm praying for you and your family. Our condolences to your friend's mom


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thankyou very much I.L.P.


----------



## snj (Jan 20, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your friend. As for your mom, your family and you have done so much in help to help her out. My prayers are to your friend and your mom. I hope, this unfortunate tragedy will served as a wakeup call to your mom. Killah, you are an awesome daughter.


----------



## cityangel (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happened to your friends mom, horrible that this happened to her. I hope you hear from your mom soon, keep us updated.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 21, 2006)

I went to the funeral yesterday...........I didn't stay for the ceremony, but I did go to view my friend mother's body early because the funeral didn't start until 10am and I had to be to school at 10am also; my friend understood though. 

This is the 3rd funeral that I have ever been to; I hope I don't have to go to anymore funerals in a long time or even never. Since I viewed her body early, I was the only one in there at that time. I was the second one to sign the book. She looked like herself and everything. It's just sad that someone had to take her life away. I called my friend later that day, we talked for awhile. Her mother will be missed.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW Killah22, What a shame and a real shock for you.You must have been through the mill and back and been worried sick. I can identlfy with a lot of what you said.Is there no agency's avail for your Mother to get help for her drug problem? If she is working the streets,is there not any drug harm reduction agency's/charities that help to educate, support and keep prostitues safe? Maybe this terrible tragedy will be a wake up call to your Mother. Sometimes it takes something so bad, to make us realise what we are doing and to get help.I am sorry about your Mother's friend and i hope and pray your Mother will have the strenght and courage to get help.

You sound like a wonderful Daughter and your Mother is lucky to have you.


----------

